# Last house



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Wes Craven will produce a remake of his own classic flick, Last House on the Left. 

*ENOUGH WITH THE FRIGGIN' REMAKES!!!*

GET A NEW IDEA FOR GOD'S SAKE!!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

They all stopped smoking pot. no ,ore imagination


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

That is why I want a turn up at bat...the word remake is not in my vocabulary...


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

i hate remade songs to. pisses me off.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I saw this yesterday as well. Creatively bankrupt......and greedy.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

johnnythunder said:


> Creatively bankrupt......and greedy.


A more perfect description of Wes Craven I have never heard...


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Oh, DAMN. The Sin-man, bringing in the high heat, toward Wes Craven! 

But, yeah, you're right.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Just when I thought we were done our bouts with remakes - Wes, come on, stop the insanity. 

If it's because their not smoking dope anymore, please someone buy'em some. Let's get those creative juices flowing again - and - don't forget the munchies!!!


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I wouldn't mind to see a remake of this. Might not be such a bad idea. I'm glad they are remaking so many films these days, I haven't really seen one I didn't like yet.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

writer93 said:


> I wouldn't mind to see a remake of this. Might not be such a bad idea. I'm glad they are remaking so many films these days, I haven't really seen one I didn't like yet.


I think I speak for everyone when I say that you are going to find yourself in a very small minority where it comes to remakes on this board...Hell, on ANY board for that matter. But don't worry, dude, we still like ya!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

IMO I think the only remake I actually like was The Texas Chainsaw Massacre. I thought they did a better job as far as not having the girl friggin screaming through the whole movie. Man, that got on my nerves even as a kid.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You didn't like *Dawn of the Dead (2004) *or perhaps the greatest remake of all-time John Carpenter's *The Thing, *DW?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, I do think they were good remakes. I was just pointing out about TCM because of it being such a classic and putting Leatherface in the horror hall of fame category along with Jason, Freddy and Pinhead and a few others, I was surprised that they could actually pull it off by doing a remake on this film. It's unsual for me not to like the original but on the 1974 TCM movie, I was pleasantly surprised that the remake was good.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I really liked the TCM remake, and the Dawn of the Dead remake. I wouldn't mind seeing this as a remake, but I'm sure there are other movies out there that could make a better remake than this.


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

I had no yet heard of this. This is the sort of thing that just makes me furious inside. I mean- how the hell are they going to remake this film? It only works because of it's ultra-delicate balance of psychology with shock. There's no one who will be able to handle the material like Craven did back then. In fact, some guy just made this movie called The Girl Next Door about neighborhood kids who raped and tortured a girl in a basement to death. And Roger Ebert wrote about some movie he reviewed just a year ago that copied Last House on the Left and expected people to receive it the same way. What are these people, crazy? Do they think just the name Wes Craven's going to sell the movie? Who's going to want to go see it? They're going to have such a hard time getting audiences into the theaters for this, it should be unprecidented.


----------

